# UAC fund raiser??



## north slope (Sep 8, 2007)

If any of you know Gerald at UAC you know what a great guy he is. He does a lot for anyone that comes into his store. With this recent break-in, I was wondering if anyone would be interested in putting on a shoot or something and all proceed go to the shop. Any ideas? I just think I would be a way to give back to a good friend.


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

I'll donate a half dozen Axis ST 340's and come to/assist in organizing/help out on a shoot, if that's what you have in mind.

T


----------



## north slope (Sep 8, 2007)

Ya, that is what I am thinking.


----------



## idiot with a bow (Sep 10, 2007)

My brother has always had the idea of doing a "March Madness" tournament style shoot down there. A 64 person bracket, 1 on 1 event. My bro actually ran this about 7 years ago at the old sportsman's shop with great success. He tried to get it going last year, but there was never a good date to get it going. 

What he had in mind, was to have people come in to qualify throughout the week, and take the top 64 and seed them accordingly. Would be fun for this time of year I think. G knows enough people in the business to get them to donate $ and prizes. My company (Summit Tile and Stone, serving all of your tile needs!) would be a proud sponsor and organizer of this event. I would love to work hand in hand with Tree (one of the all time best and funniest posters ever) and Slope (the best understander of holidays and their proper dates ever) to make this happen.

Peace


----------



## north slope (Sep 8, 2007)

Lets do it! I will talk to G and see if we can get a date.


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

Alright, it's on.


----------



## north slope (Sep 8, 2007)

I talked to G and most Saturdays are open. Tex said we should try to get people to donate prizes of any kind from there work or whatever, that way the prizes go to the shoot and the $$ goes to the shop.


----------



## Mountain Time (Sep 24, 2007)

Sounds like fun too me. I am not that a great a shot but I would like to help Gerald out so I will donate some money to shoot. 

I have a couple boxes of 2" blazer vanes (1 yellow box and 1 white box-100 pack boxes) that I would be willing to donate to the cause. Let me know if you want them.

Saturdays are good, especially if there is not another shoot going on.


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

Good idea NS. I'd donate the money for the entry or winnings or whatever.... even though I'd probably go out in the first couple rounds. :lol: It'd be fun and after the whole breakin deal, it would be cool of the folks who frequent the shop to do something.


----------



## north slope (Sep 8, 2007)

This shoot is all about having fun and putting some $$ back into the UAC. Anything we could get for donation will be great. This is still in the planning phase so any ideas/help is apprecitated .


----------



## alpinebowman (Sep 24, 2007)

This all sounds great. slope make sure you keep the uba shoots calender in mind so we don't have any conflicts that might take shooters away.


----------



## north slope (Sep 8, 2007)

alpinebowman said:


> This all sounds great. slope make sure you keep the uba shoots calender in mind so we don't have any conflicts that might take shooters away.


I am clueless so guys like you have to let me know when a good Saturday would be.


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

I don't even know the guy !!

You guy's say he's a good guy ? Thats good enough for me...I'll wait for the signal and maybe I could also help out....


----------



## Mountain Time (Sep 24, 2007)

I just looked at the UBA calendar and there are events on the 8th, 22nd and 29th of March. I saw a post by GSPS ROCK(I think) about an indoor shoot on the weekend of the 15th for the Cache Valley archers. The UBA schedule is packed for April as well. Looks like there is going to be conflict with another shoot no matter what weekend you choose. March 1st looks open as far as I can tell but I don't know if that would be enough time to get the word out....?


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

Lets treat this just like a DU banquet or any other fundraiser.

The shoot will be the primary reason we all get together. We'll have prizes for the top shooters but we'll also have a buch of donated stuff to auction off and give away in a raffle as well. The more the merrier, so lets all get out there and pool our resources to make this happen.

I personally will donate taxidermy in the way of free bird mounts.


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

TEX-O-BOB said:


> I personally will donate taxidermy in the way of free bird mounts.


Good, I've got a chicken that's been going through a dry spell.
:mrgreen:


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

Treehugnhuntr said:


> TEX-O-BOB said:
> 
> 
> > I personally will donate taxidermy in the way of free bird mounts.
> ...


I _mount_ birds.

I don't _choke_ chickens! _(O)_


----------



## north slope (Sep 8, 2007)

ttt


----------



## alpinebowman (Sep 24, 2007)

here is a schedule of all of the UBA shoots going on. There appears to be a few good weekends coming up in the next month or 2

http://www.datusarchery.com/archery_shoots.htm


----------



## EPEK (Sep 11, 2007)

I will set up the tournament, it will be just like a wrestling tournament that will allow for one difference. After double elimintation (two and a barbaque), Those that are eliminated after the first two rounds (the first 32 out) will be re bracketed and shoot in a single elimination 32 man bracket. This accomplishes two things. It allows every one at least three full rounds of shooting, and it would let everyone know who is the winner of the loosers. 8) But, if everyone paid $5.00 for a pre-seed qualifier (non animal, different range three spot scoring) Highest score gets the one seed and lowest score gets the 64 seed (we could pigtail people in if more than 64 shot the pre-seed). Then each round would be a 12 target, 1 arrow per target, one on one tournament. If you kept advancing, that would give people six to seven rounds of shooting.... that is around 72 arrows for the finalists and up to 96 arrows for the top eight placers. $25.00 entery fee, and trophies (not cash) to the top eight and the top three of the looser round. 

Gerald is a great guy, and I think we should rally on this one, mostly because it would be a ton of fun, and it would help out a friend in need, and it would also let everyone one sort of know where they stood amoungst some of the better shooters in the state. It would also alow us wheel shooters to smoke the willow benders and prove once and for all that re-curves suck.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

> It would also alow us wheel shooters to smoke the willow benders and prove once and for all that re-curves suck.


Well, That's OK... It's nice to let handicapped people win sometimes.


----------



## HOGAN (Sep 8, 2007)

It was a inside job. I think he will be able to figure out who did this in time. They knew what they were looking for, they have video surveylance, that would be enough to scare most off. Maybe they don't have it on at night and the theif knew it. What about an alarm? Had to be a worker/ex-worker. They took his personal bow, I would like to know more about this, is it of any value or was it just an insult to take that too?


----------



## north slope (Sep 8, 2007)

Maybe we can brain storm tonight at leagues, sounds like we have some good help and ideas.


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

HOGAN said:


> It was a inside job. I think he will be able to figure out who did this in time. They knew what they were looking for, they have video surveylance, that would be enough to scare most off. Maybe they don't have it on at night and the theif knew it. What about an alarm? Had to be a worker/ex-worker. They took his personal bow, I would like to know more about this, is it of any value or was it just an insult to take that too?


HOGAN = Perry Mason


----------



## wapiti67 (Oct 2, 2007)

Dang Alpine...what's more important...a UBA shoot or Gerald? Get your priorities in order...screw the UBA shoots...lets do this...


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

wapiti67 said:


> Dang Alpine...what's more important...a UBA shoot or Gerald? Get your priorities in order...screw the UBA shoots...lets do this...


WATCH YOUR MOUTH! I see no reason to hose one archery group for the benefit of another. I am sure we can find a day/time where no one gets the 'shaft'. I doubt Gerald wants to step on the toes of UBA and vice versa. UBA shoots are planned out in October and are not easy to reschedule, I am sure there is wiggle room if we are willing to find it. _(O)_


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

You guys going to get along on this, or do I need to intervene..?? :evil:


----------



## north slope (Sep 8, 2007)

proutdoors said:


> wapiti67 said:
> 
> 
> > Dang Alpine...what's more important...a UBA shoot or Gerald? Get your priorities in order...screw the UBA shoots...lets do this...
> ...


This is why Pro is going to help us with this shoot so we do step on anyone toes.  How about march 1st ?


----------



## wapiti67 (Oct 2, 2007)

Ok...how about an immediate solution....put one of those water bottles, like you see at Walmart, on the counter at UAC with a sign thats says "Utah Wildlife Network fundraiser" and when you go in, throw 5 or 10 bucks in the bottle for Gerald...he can empty it every night so that doesnt get stolen too..we all know that Gerald constantly tunes bows and fixes problems and never charges a dime...well, dig alittle guys and put some cash down...if we can raise 1200 dollars in a night for deer feeding, we can sure raise at least that with pocket money every time you go in...

As for my comment about UBA...I wasnt dogging them Pro...I'm just saying that I think this shoot has alittle more justification...and YOU should be the first to see that!!


----------



## wapiti67 (Oct 2, 2007)

or....throw $5 in your envelope for those UWN stickers and have Peterson give the money to Gerald...lots of ways to do this...let's just get it done.


----------



## Finnegan (Sep 7, 2007)

Why not just piggy back on a UBA event? UBA supports UAC and vice versa. I don't see any reason for a conflict of schedules or interests here at all. Can't hurt to ask.


----------



## alpinebowman (Sep 24, 2007)

Wapiti67. I have known gerald since I got into archery 6 years ago and I would do anything to help him. Hell I was there on new years day 2 years ago helping him build the new shop. Just ask him who helped above and beyond with the new shop and me and my buddies are right on top. I mention the uba shoots because I do want to help G. If we conflict we won't get the crowds that are possible to get the full benifit. That is why we have the UBA schedule so we don't pull people away from the other clubs and events.


----------



## north slope (Sep 8, 2007)

Throw out a date... Anyone??


----------



## alpinebowman (Sep 24, 2007)

March 1st or 15th are both clear of other shoots. The 15th may be better to allow more time to get the word out. We will need somebody to make a flyer to put at the shop.


----------



## Mountain Time (Sep 24, 2007)

My vote is March 1st.....but Finn's idea to piggy back a UBA event is not a bad one either. Pro, Alpine, what do you guys think?


----------



## alpinebowman (Sep 24, 2007)

Mountain Time said:


> My vote is March 1st.....but Finn's idea to piggy back a UBA event is not a bad one either. Pro, Alpine, what do you guys think?


I just figure with 2 open weekend in march there shouldn't be a need to piggy back. I am not one but there are alot of people that don't shoot on sundays and trying to make 2 shoots in one day is a tall order. Just my 2 cents


----------



## CP1 (Oct 1, 2007)

Not to take anything away from G, but last week my good friend Tim g had his house/shop broken into and tons of archery/hunting equiptment was stolen. Maybe we could have the shoot on a weekend where Tim is in town so he could shoot for the prize money and maybe recover some of his losses! He has done more for archery in Utah and the country than many give him credit for. 
Keep your eyes open for nayone sporting new Lica optics and some new Mathews Apex bows!!!!!


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

alpinebowman said:


> March 1st or 15th are both clear of other shoots. The 15th may be better to allow more time to get the word out. We will need somebody to make a flyer to put at the shop.


Don't forget on the 15th the ISO hunting show is going on in Sandy, might pull some of the people would otherwise would had attended away.


----------



## north slope (Sep 8, 2007)

O.K. we could beat this thing into the ground so. March 15th 10:00 am - til whatever. This will be a simple shoot highest score wins. Prizes will be either a little cash or some nice donated prizes, the whole point is to get some money for the shop. If you want to get rich go to Vegas. Who is willing to help out?


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

Mountain Time said:


> My vote is March 1st.....but Finn's idea to piggy back a UBA event is not a bad one either. Pro, Alpine, what do you guys think?


The problem in this is that the UBA shots are hosted by clubs, and this would have to be ran by the club hosting the shot that weekend. March 1st is awful close, March 15th is out for me. Good luck to those who attend, and thanks for helping a fellow sportsman out, CP I think something should be done to help Tom G out as well.

Not to be rude, but don't people know about insurance? That should minimize the dollar lose to the 'victims', just a thought. _(O)_


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

proutdoors said:


> Mountain Time said:
> 
> 
> > My vote is March 1st.....but Finn's idea to piggy back a UBA event is not a bad one either. Pro, Alpine, what do you guys think?
> ...


How about, its the thought that counts. _(O)_ _(O)_

Not only that but there may be a *huge* deductable on his insurance coverage........Now what are _we_ ( me and you ) going to do to help out ? :?


----------



## wfm (Feb 17, 2008)

I would be more than happy to design a flyer for the fund raiser shoot for Gerald If someone can Email the Info or post It up for me.


----------



## north slope (Sep 8, 2007)

We are still working on it, but that sounds great.


----------



## HOGAN (Sep 8, 2007)

I will get that info for you Dusty.


----------

